# 30-30 rifles



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

do any of u thingk a 30-30 is good for coyote if so wat prices shood i pay for a goog one i got about 300$ it spend


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i would get .223 or a 22-250 . im a huge penny pincher so if i can cheaper shells i will. and if you like to shoot alot like i do you go through shells pretty fast. i dont know to much about the .223 but my 22-250 gets the job done for me. i have even shot deer with mine and droped them at 300 yards


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Buy a 22-250 I shoot the Winchester Varmint CXP1 I get 40 shells for 20.00 they are 45gr. JHP high velocity 4000 FPS. These things are very accurate at 300yds. Cheap shooting great value. For not being a reload.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

30-30 shells are pretty cheap. you can usually get them for 10 bucks a box. hell a 3030 would be a great gun if you didnt have to make over 100 yard shot or were in woody area. if that was your condition id get one with out a scope and just use the iron sites. also a 3030 shouldnt damage the hide to much at that range.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

ok, that is interesting... '30-30 shouldn't damage the hide at that range'
have you EVER shot a coyote with a 30-30? that is the first rifle i used... and damage is about all you will get. the entrance holes are not bad and a couple of stitches will close them up. the exit however is a different story. IF you can sew it back up, it will show very bad in the hide. there is almost no way to hide that the exit wound is there and a repair was made.

if you are just trying to get rid of them the 30-30 will work. if you are looking at hide hunting, find a 223, 22-250, swift, 204, even a 243... leave the 30-30 at home... unless you are practicing to become a seamstress and feel like giving the hides away... you won't get much.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

sure have and it depends on what bullet you use just like with any other gun.


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

gray squirrel said:


> do any of u thingk a 30-30 is good for coyote if so wat prices shood i pay for a goog one i got about 300$ it spend


 i love your saying


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

my 22-250 gets the job done for me. i have even shot deer with mine and droped them at 300 yards

IN MN .22 CALIBER RIFLES ARE ILLEGAL.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

MONTANA


----------



## gtrmddnss (Jan 6, 2007)

gray squirrel to reply on 30-30's i hear people say all the time anything over 100 yards is too much for a 30-30 NOT TRUE i have a winchester model 94 have used it for years coyote, deer,varmint you name i use it i have a 25x9 scope with over under scope mounts i can hit accuratly 200 yards evrytime. also not too many people know 30-30 makes a perfect cartrige for coyote cartrige it is a 30-30 remington accelerator a 55 grain bullet in a 30-30 diameter perfect for the job and does no more damage than a 22-250. It also jumps the 30-30 from 2500 fps to 3400 fps its good coyote gun im sure someone will have a reply on this but i have had no problems selling the hides and get top dollar for them . people can tell you anything but the gun you choose should suit you and no one else people say you have to have certain guns for certain things i have a 12 guage shotgun, 30-30 winchester and marlin 22l.r. i that all works for me in any situation And walmart sells them for $250


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i think i am going to by a 243 because my cuz has one and i can shoot good at 300 yards


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

The question about the 30-30 and its suitability for coyotes really interested me. I was particularly drawn to gtrmddnss' conviction that a 30-30 is a great coyote rifle that he's had good success with. When I decided to get into calling coyotes, I didn't have a small centerfire rifle but I did have a 30-30 Savage 340. When deer hunting years before, I shot two coyotes that ran out of a bush and both had large holes from the 150-grain bullets I was using. So when I decided to try coyote calling I learned 55-grain accelerators were available and I talked with the rep at a gun store. He told me it was difficult to get accelerators to shoot a group under four inches at 100 yards. Thus, I bought a .223. However, I still have the 30-30, the one my late dad gave to me, and I'd sure like to use it for coyote hunting. My question (sorry to be so long-winded) is this: For all of you who use 30-30 accelerators, what kind of groups do you shoot? Are the groups you do shoot tight enough for a coyote that hangs up at 200 yards? My .223 shoots a group from 100 yards that a dime can cover so would a 30-30 acclelerator even be close. I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

About 12 years or so ago I bought a box of 55-grain accelerators. Came in a box of 10 if I remember right. They were expensive then and I think even more so now. Goofing around I shot I think three of them out of a H&R single shot 30-30 which I still have but never went any further than that with them so I can't tell you how well they shoot. The rest of the Accelerators are in a ammo box somewhere in my garage. However if you or anyone else is interested here is a site that you can order equipment to load your own 55-grain accelerators for your 30-30. http://www.eabco.com/reload02.html


----------



## bvn13 (Jan 8, 2007)

Do u think a .22 is good for coyote hunting :sniper:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

bvn13 asks: "Do u think a .22 is good for coyote hunting".

bvn13, if the .22 you're wondering about is a centerfire, then knowledgable coyote hunters on this forum will tell you, "Yes, a .22 (centerfire) is good for coyote hunting."

If the .22 you're referring to is a rimfire, then I (and I'm sure others on this forum) will be drawn to one of two conclusions: 1) either you want to stir the pot, or 2) you're simply stupid. If the second conclusion is the accurate one, please refer to moderator Brad T's post at the top of the forum.


----------

